# Windowa 10 updates failing



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

Windows 10 updates freeze my PC for the third time!
Fortunately, I took the advice from a Forum member to make System Backups, and was able to reset and recover System. However, I would like to know why it happens and what can I do to prevent it happening again?
megaman99

Windows 10 updates freeze my PC for the third time!
Fortunately, I took the advice from a Forum member to make System Backups, and was able to reset and recover System. However, I would like to know why it happens and what can I do to prevent it happening again?

megaman99


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please explain exactly what happens and at what stage of the update.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows 10 updates failing*

Corday

Many thanks for your prompt reply. I wanted to post a message about an ongoing problem with Windows 10 updates. I compiled a message in the normal way, clicked on 'Submit Reply', but the forum website disappeared!

Then a message on screen, as follows:
HTTP ERROR 500.
That's odd...the webite can't display the page - click on 'go back a page'.
On trying to get back to try again, the website disappeared!
Since I was unable to send a message in the browser EDGE, I eventually tried IE, and it went through OK, hence my post was received by you.
So, I have had two problems - one of Windows 10 updates, and then not being able to post in my normal browser EDGE.
I hope I have explained the problems enough for you to offer advice.
megaman


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

megaman99 said:


> Windows 10 updates freeze my PC for the third time!
> Fortunately, I took the advice from a Forum member to make System Backups, and was able to reset and recover System. However, I would like to know why it happens and what can I do to prevent it happening again?
> megaman99
> 
> ...


Kindly don't start multiple threads on the same issue. I've merged the other thread you started with the above quoted post to this one. All replies to this issue should be made here. If you have trouble finding this thread, check your email and use the link in it, or click the subscribed threads link on the left panel of your User CP page.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

Stancestans
Thanks for your response.
I had an email reply from 'Yung', who explained about the Forum's website problems regardng ERROR 500. I hope it is fixed now to enable me to post and reply correctly.
Thanks again,
megaman


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OK, choose Update and tell us exactly what happens as you watch the progress.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

megaman99 said:


> Stancestans
> Thanks for your response.
> I had an email reply from 'Yung', who explained about the Forum's website problems regardng ERROR 500. I hope it is fixed now to enable me to post and reply correctly.
> Thanks again,
> megaman


If you're having problems posting replies, I suggest you clear Edge's cache and cookies and try again. It's also good to have an alternative browser that you can use to post. Chrome, Opera and Firefox are great options. I especially love Firefox because it natively let's you delete data (cache and cookies included) for specific sites. It also helps to copy your reply to a text editor like Notepad or Wordpad before you click the post/submit button. This way, if an error occurs when posting, you can always reopen the thread link and try reposting.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Stancestans 
*
Thanks, that's fine. I DID use IE eventually, and managed to post. And I will continue to use EDGE if I can clear it's caches and cookies.

Do I need to start a new thread regarding Windows 10 failing updates?
megaman99


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

megaman99 said:


> *Stancestans
> *
> Thanks, that's fine. I DID use IE eventually, and managed to post. And I will continue to use EDGE if I can clear it's caches and cookies.
> 
> ...


That is already the subject of this thread, so no, don't start a new thread. See Corday's last reply and respond accordingly.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

Corday said:


> Please explain exactly what happens and at what stage of the update.


Sorry I did not reply earlier. I had trouble posting to Techsupport, but that has now been resolved.
Regarding Windows 10 Updates. This is what I have experienced.
2 Update methods were involved - NOT prompted by me, but automatic.
(1) Using the PC in the normal way, a narrow, landscape dialogue pop-up showing 3 options appeared. I chose to update, as I always want to have the latest versions of any software.
When the Update started, a white, broken circle started to spin round. After a very short time, it froze and I was unable to use my PC at all.
Fortunately, I had a Systems Backup on an external drive, and eventually, got back to normal.

(2) On trying to 'Shut down' the PC on the Power icon, I saw Shut down and Update. When I clicked on that, the Update started --- spinning circle, freeze after a short while, and no access at all to the PC.
Then the same procedure as above to recover my System!
I cannot understand why Microsoft Windows Updates do this all the time.

If there is a solution to this problem, I would certainly appreciate a fix!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you giving it enough time?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* key*+X* and choose _Powershell (Admin)_ or _Command Prompt (Admin) _
here type *SFC /scannow* and press Enter. this will replace any missing system files that may be keeping you from Updating.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

Corday.
Good point!
Will try prolonging resolution next time...! Thank you!


===========================================
spunk.funk
I will do that immediately - just in case another auto update sneaks in!
Thank you!


(If none of this works, I'll be back!)


megaman99


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Please be back either way success or failure so we know exactly what happened.


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

spunk.funk.


Did the SFC scan, and no problems found.
Thank you.



================================



Rich-M


Of course. Thanks you,


megaman99


----------



## Buzzman2344 (Apr 17, 2019)

Try windows key+X open power shell addmin type 
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth then hit enter .


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

Buzzman2344

Thank you for your help. Before I do that, can you tell me what it is for?
megaman99


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Microsoft | Hardware Dev Center > *DISM - Deployment Image Servicing and Management*


----------



## megaman99 (Jul 19, 2012)

*SpywareDr*
Thanks for your help. For me, that will require a great deal of study, and it is so clever!
Thanks again

megamen99


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:thumb: You're welcome.


----------



## Buzzman2344 (Apr 17, 2019)

It will check and install clean image of windows on your Pc with out losing your files then you can try to update again .or maybe run windows up troubleshooter .


----------

